# Buying the right GPS for mounting to my grab bar



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys

So I'm trying to find the right GPS unit that I will be mounting to a grab bar. Being honest, this is going to be my first boat, and I have a limited budget to work with. I would like to run the FMT chip in the future so that leaves Lowance and Simrad. Currently there are some good deals on the GO7 xse and the HDS7, but as stated many times bigger is better with FMT. I did notice that the new hook2 series is coming out and I believe that they will have Navico ability (which is what I think FMT uses) and if FMT will work on these then a 9 inch screen might be obtainable. 

I not too concerned with the sonar as I will spend 80% of my time fishing in the Lagoon. Can anyone confirm if the new Hook2 units are FMT capable and can you post some pics of your displays mounted to a grab bar and how the utility is on doing so.

Thank in advance


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

FMT will not run on the Hook or the regular Elite. Both lack the horsepower to run it and the software they have is extremely limited. The elite for instance does not even allow you to turn off any map layers. The hook is about the least capable unit in the market and basically a kids toy. 

Look at the Elite Ti 9" instead. The Elite Ti is bascially an HDS unit with a slightly less capable screen and FMT works fine on it. Below are two Elite options. If you buy one of these, we ship it all for free.

 
$849
ELITE-9 TI, MFG# 000-13272-001, Touchscreen Plotter/Sounder w/ 9" LCD. Built-in CHIRP/StructureScan/DownScan Sonar, and internal GPS with Basemap. Optional Insight and C-Map charts. Transducer sold separately.

 
$649
Elite-7 Ti, MFG# 000-12416-001, w/ 7" single-touch LCD. 50/83/200 KHz Broadband, Lo/Mid/Hi CHIRP, and StructureScan sonar. GPS/plotter w/ Navionics Basemap, WiFi, Bluetooth. Transducer sold separately.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just installed an elite ti 9 about a week ago (purchased directly from FMT) and all I can say is WOW! The videos on line of the charts don’t do it justice at all. Everything from the packaging, communication with FMT, purchasing process, to the instructions were spot on. 

I know I kinda sound like a commercial, but the credit is well deserved. Thanks @Egrets Landing for the guidance! @SnailPowered, listen to this guy!


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

@egritslanding would you recommend the 7ti over the go7? 
I'm just not sure how well a 9 inch will fit and function on a grab bar... hoping someone can post some pics of there GPS units on their grab bars if they are running 7 or 9 inch units.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I would never get a touch screen only unit. They are much harder to use when the boat is running around if there is any chop at all and I don't like the lag when the screen is wet. No reason a large unit will not fit on a grab bar if you get the correct mount.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct on the touch only screens. I use the Raymarine e75 Hybrid Touch here in Texas on a platform mount. Rugged unit and much better control under way with the knob.


----------

